# ..Thought I'd Share



## crafter27406 (Aug 1, 2012)

Make Perfect PomPoms using your yarn winder. 

http://betzwhite.com/2015/03/make-perfect-pompoms-using-your-yarn-winder.html#.VQHTB_nF-Sp


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Hm, I use pom pom makers - but this method is also very clever - and you end up with two smeller pom pons at once...


----------



## knitonefl (Sep 19, 2011)

I've always hated making Pom poems but I think I can do this.


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

Hey, great trick. TFP!


----------



## sandrap (May 25, 2011)

Great. I've bookmarked this. Thank you.


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks for sharing. Easier way to do pom poms since it doesn't take as long to wrap the yarn...great idea!


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

Great idea!


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Great idea. 2 the same size. AND I have a wonder just like she used.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Amazing! Thanks for sharing that!


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

:thumbup:


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

That is so helpful.....thank you


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

Thanks so much for this link. What a great idea.


----------



## Beehive (Jan 29, 2011)

Great idea! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## NCNeedler (Jan 6, 2014)

This is a wonderful idea...thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## grannysk (Nov 7, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Clever. DW just got a yarn winder for her birthday.

I didn't watch the tutorial all the way through, but I'll bet one could also use it to make tassels.


----------



## uknurse (Sep 30, 2011)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

That is really cool! I think I am going to try this next time I need a pompom!!! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

This is fantastic! Thank you.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

great idea!


----------



## ernai (Apr 7, 2011)

Brilliant!!!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

So I have been up since midnight. What do you do to occupy yourself when it is the middle of the night? I read Paradise. When I saw your post I had to try it. I used about 1 ounce of yarn. The brown one was the first one. Then I read the directions.  My second try was much better. Trimmed up a bit these will make beautiful poms. I will use this method next time I make pom poms as it is soooo easy and quick. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

If I had my winder here I maybe would have been making Pom Poms too. I think you've got the technique. 

I was up working on my DDS Hitofude. And reading KP.


----------



## wilnita (Sep 7, 2011)

What a neat idea thanks for sharing :thumbup: Anita


----------



## crafter27406 (Aug 1, 2012)

jinx said:


> So I have been up since midnight. What do you do to occupy yourself when it is the middle of the night? I read Paradise. When I saw your post I had to try it. I used about 1 ounce of yarn. The brown one was the first one. Then I read the directions.  My second try was much better. Trimmed up a bit these will make beautiful poms. I will use this method next time I make pom poms as it is soooo easy and quick. Thank you for sharing.


 :thumbup:


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks for sharing this great idea, have it bookmarked.


----------

